# Coversure Insurance



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Coversure Swindon are pleased to be part of Detailing World and offer our services to its members.

I am a partner in the Swindon office of Coversure Insurance Services and have been a keen hobby detailer for a number of years with a growing collection of products.

Following recommendations, over time, word has got round that there is an insurance broker out there who understands that valeting/detailing is a genuine business and that not everyone is a "sponge jockey"!

Due to the limitations of most Public Liability policies, I have been working with some of my valeting clients (some of whom are members of this forum) to create a bespoke Liability scheme with a leading UK Insurer specifically for the mobile valeting & detailing industry. The success of this has resulted in creating a website www.valeters-insurance.co.uk/liability.htm
- this scheme is exclusive to Coversure Swindon and not available to any other Broker. We can also arrange Liability policies which include damage to items worked upon, goods in transit cover and so on.

We have a number of Motor Trade Road Risks policies available and have an excellent trading relationship with Insurers. Motor Trade insurance is one of my specialist areas and my knowledge and products are not restricted to mobile valeters and detailers, meaning I can also offer advice and cover for people trading from units and valeting bays.

If you would like any further details or a quotation, please feel free to give me a ring. My contact details can be found on www.valeters-insurance.co.uk or www.coversure.co.uk/swindon

Lloyd


----------

